# Birthday present :)



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Well today for my birthday, I woke up and saw an envelope with money saying Happy Birthday, Here's 60 dollars for your fish and another amount saying here's for your culinary arts schooling .

I am wondering if my tank is already full of fish? I have a 40-45 gallon tank. With 4 yellow labs, 5 yellow tail acie's, 2 albino bristle nose plecos. I have a hang on back filter, large sponge filter, and a fluval 3 plus internal filter. 

Let me know what you guys think. I would like maybe 3 demasoni's? I like the colour on them 

Clint.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! =)
No clue about cichlids, so lets wait for the next post LOL!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Clint 
Culinary Arts Schooling wow You lucky guy. 
Maybe one day you could cook for me teach me some trick lol 
Hope you have a good one and I to know nothing about Cichlids but I hope you find something cool, and keep us up-dated on what you choose.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

3 is not enough demasoni, keep bigger groups for less aggression like 8-12, but you have plenty of room left, and theyre quite small, smaller than yellow labs/aceii.
happy birthday!


----------



## Jackc (Aug 6, 2010)

Happy birthday !


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY! =)
> No clue about cichlids, so lets wait for the next post LOL!


Thanks.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Happy Birthday Clint
> Culinary Arts Schooling wow You lucky guy.
> Maybe one day you could cook for me teach me some trick lol
> Hope you have a good one and I to know nothing about Cichlids but I hope you find something cool, and keep us up-dated on what you choose.


Thanks. Yes I've always wanted to be a chief


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Hope you have a Great Day


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

happy Birthday!!!!
3 more demasoni may too little, i could said keep 5-7, or more, but ur tank maye full!!!

http://indyval.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/post_largest_cake_01_front.jpg


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Mferko said:


> 3 is not enough demasoni, keep bigger groups for less aggression like 8-12, but you have plenty of room left, and theyre quite small, smaller than yellow labs/aceii.
> happy birthday!


Even if I get 1 male 3 females? They will still be aggressive? I thought them being aggressive depends if there was another male for competition? Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

pisces said:


> happy Birthday!!!!
> 3 more demasoni may too little, i could said keep 5-7, or more, but ur tank maye full!!!
> 
> http://indyval.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/post_largest_cake_01_front.jpg


agree on numbers theryre extremely aggressive more is better, but i think youl be fine if you do frequent water changes, i have 8 demasoni 2 yellow lab 4 aceii and 2 bristlenose plecos in a 37gal and have no problems keeping their water immaculate with a big weekly change, and all species are breeding


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Jackc said:


> Happy birthday !


Thanks. I appreciate it


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

prempitorystrike said:


> Happy Birthday Hope you have a Great Day


Thanks. Sure will


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

pisces said:


> happy Birthday!!!!
> 3 more demasoni may too little, i could said keep 5-7, or more, but ur tank maye full!!!
> 
> http://indyval.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/post_largest_cake_01_front.jpg


I could try 5. Thanks.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Even if I get 1 male 3 females? They will still be aggressive? I thought them being aggressive depends if there was another male for competition? Correct me if I'm wrong


mine are always chasing each other around, luckily theres lots to take turns being chased. id be worried if there were fewer cuz my alpha male is a testosterone factory.
its not like you need to be worried about the yellow labs or anything, they can be quite aggressive too and will hold their own against demasoni, its the demasoni getting bullied by their alpha male u gotta worry about. and even when the females are holding eggs he keeps chasing them trying to mate, hes insatiable, good to have lots for him to chase.
my other 2 smaller males fins are always tatterred, i wont be surprised if the alpha eventually picks them off tbh which is partly why i want more females asap.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Mferko said:


> mine are always chasing each other around, luckily theres lots to take turns being chased. id be worried if there were fewer cuz my alpha male is a testosterone factory.
> its not like you need to be worried about the yellow labs or anything, they can be quite aggressive too and will hold their own against demasoni, its the demasoni getting bullied by their alpha male u gotta worry about. and even when the females are holding eggs he keeps chasing them trying to mate, hes insatiable, good to have lots for him to chase.
> my other 2 smaller males fins are always tatterred, i wont be surprised if the alpha eventually picks them off tbh which is partly why i want more females asap.


Oh ok. I get what what your saying 
hmm. Maybe I need to find another fish kinda like demasoni but less aggressive. I really like the blue and black stripes on them.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Happy birthday yay!

I did culinary arts schooling back in 2001, what a blast that was.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

hgi said:


> Happy birthday yay!
> 
> I did culinary arts schooling back in 2001, what a blast that was.


Thanks. Yeah I know I will be enjoying it too


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

oh happy b-day..lucky you on the hobby money..ahah.
btw..which culinary institute you planning to go to?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

happy bday! i only get permission on my bday to buy aquarium stuff  the only time i don't hear complaints about it :/


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> oh happy b-day..lucky you on the hobby money..ahah.
> btw..which culinary institute you planning to go to?


Thanks. I'm planning on going to VCC


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

neven said:


> happy bday! i only get permission on my bday to buy aquarium stuff  the only time i don't hear complaints about it :/


Hahaha same here . Parents say I spend to much on fish stuff haha.


----------

